

NASA Launches 'Eyes on the Earth 3-D' - alexk
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.cfm?release=2009-048

======
jrbedard
Unity is getting more and more traction as a browser 3D/Game engine plugin.
Checkout their cool demos : <http://unity3d.com/gallery/live-demos/shadows>

